# Clerical Visa



## Yas2010 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,

I have been recently offered a job in Dubai and they have said they will be putting me on a clerical visa when I will be doing a senior level role. Will a clerical visa matter? Does it have a expiry time? Will it restrict me in anything?


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Yas2010 said:


> Hi, I have been recently offered a job in Dubai and they have said they will be putting me on a clerical visa when I will be doing a senior level role. Will a clerical visa matter? Does it have a expiry time? Will it restrict me in anything?



For a clerk or salesmen visa you don't need university degree attestation and other paperwork needed for a manager visa.

I don't know what this affect in pratice, and would be interested to know as well.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Yas2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently offered a job in Dubai and they have said they will be putting me on a clerical visa when I will be doing a senior level role. Will a clerical visa matter? Does it have a expiry time? Will it restrict me in anything?


Read the other post I made in the other thread you created.
It will affect a lot of things... certain levels...
can't sponsor family/spouses, 
will have restricted (capped) salaries, 
can't get drinking license,
can't get other rights/benefits, etc.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

They have a dumb system here that assumes everyone went to Uni and got degrees. I guess thats partly based on huge numbers of underqualified people coming here for jobs and the gov likes to put them into categories. I didnt get a degree, did technical collage and 26 years experience. My previous job in a free zone i had a manager title on my visa. Recently moved to a non FZE and visa says Archive Clerk. 

As far as i am aware the only major ball ache is getting a multi entry visa for Saudi, but as a brit i can get a 1 hit one. I was questioned when i went to the immigration to get my 5000aed deposit back for changing my family visa's over and had to show contract. This would be that 'an archive clerk' may not be paid sufficient to sponser their family. 

Besides that i havent had any issues, i do hold a senior position as as long as i get the salary each month that can put what they like on my visa, they can put 'crap house cleaner' on if they want. 

Dont worry it really isnt an issue.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Laowei said:


> They have a dumb system here that assumes everyone went to Uni and got degrees. I guess thats partly based on huge numbers of underqualified people coming here for jobs and the gov likes to put them into categories. I didnt get a degree, did technical collage and 26 years experience. My previous job in a free zone i had a manager title on my visa. Recently moved to a non FZE and visa says Archive Clerk.
> 
> As far as i am aware the only major ball ache is getting a multi entry visa for Saudi, but as a brit i can get a 1 hit one. I was questioned when i went to the immigration to get my 5000aed deposit back for changing my family visa's over and had to show contract. This would be that 'an archive clerk' may not be paid sufficient to sponser their family.
> 
> ...


I think it does matter, but I think you were able to sidestep those issues since you made a high enough salary. 

OP, if that is the case, then make sure the contract the company gives you states your real position and the actual salary they are to pay you.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> I think it does matter, but I think you were able to sidestep those issues since you made a high enough salary.
> 
> OP, if that is the case, then make sure the contract the company gives you states your real position and the actual salary they are to pay you.


Totally agree with the above, its all about the contract. If you contract says' Clerk' then agree with indoMLA and avoid!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Went from civil engineer (not an engineer by the way......) to a sales visa a few months ago. Have had no effect so far.


----------



## Yas2010 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks all for your replies. The bottom line is if your contract states your true position and salary then you won't get deprieved of the benefits.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

We have had similar threads to this before. I also have MANY years of experience as opposed to formal qualifications and, until recently, had an Archive Clerk status on my visa and it had never affected anything because of the salary reflected on my labour contract. In January, my status changed to Office in Charge, which is the nearest they can get to my real job but I doubt it will make any real difference to anything.


----------

